# first oil change



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Going in for the first oil change next week after I get back from San Diego.. I drove the Altima to work this week and let the wife have the cruze for her running around town.. Overall fuel mileage went from 49.4 to 48.9.. That's going to slow me down in my quest for 50 mpg for the life of the car (DIC)


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Just let you know that I received a letter from gm that the 4 oils changes are free and no the DEF is not included. They are very confused about the 2 years maintence free program...it's just a pain in the ass arguing with gm about that...anyway....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bigluke said:


> Just let you know that I received a letter from gm that the 4 oils changes are free and no the DEF is not included. They are very confused about the 2 years maintence free program...it's just a pain in the ass arguing with gm about that...anyway....


That would make sense since the DEF fluid is a consumable item and is not considered maintenance. It's like fuel. You use as much as you drive. Oil on the other hand should be changed by a certain age regardless of miles.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

GotDiesel? said:


> Remember, It take this car 60,000 to fully break in , your mileage will start to improve around 15,000 to 25,000 miles


:dazed052:


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I call BS because on the Chevrolet website it says DEF is included. How are we supposed to take GM seriously if they cannot even coordinate something this simple? Honestly love the car but there has been so much BS and confusion associated with it and it's really leaving a bad taste in my mouth for GM. All this has already changed my better halfs mind from even considering a GM vehicle to ensuring the next car will be a Volkswagen or Audi.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I call BS because on the Chevrolet website it says DEF is included. How are we supposed to take GM seriously if they cannot even coordinate something this simple? Honestly love the car but there has been so much BS and confusion associated with it and it's really leaving a bad taste in my mouth for GM. All this has already changed my better halfs mind from even considering a GM vehicle to ensuring the next car will be a Volkswagen or Audi.


I love my cruze and it's not that they wont give me DEF for free will change my mind on this ride, but you know is just a question of respect to the owners...so DEF is not so expensive but I hope gm will honor any other aspect of the waranty.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steveg241 said:


> I call BS because on the Chevrolet website it says DEF is included. How are we supposed to take GM seriously if they cannot even coordinate something this simple? Honestly love the car but there has been so much BS and confusion associated with it and it's really leaving a bad taste in my mouth for GM. All this has already changed my better halfs mind from even considering a GM vehicle to ensuring the next car will be a Volkswagen or Audi.


Your perception and satisfaction with a $26k domestic diesel car is based on whether or not GM is consistent with their claims, where the worst case scenario is that you have to spend $50 on DEF fluid (which VW doesn't offer anyway)? And for that petty nuance, you'd rather have an Audi that isn't even a remotely close comparison or a VW that even with newer models has a plagued fuel pump that VW still hasn't figured out how to make reliable?

If confusion over what is covered in the 2 years of free maintenance is what is souring your experience with this car, then you need to take a step back and see how silly it sounds. You are getting bent out of shape on a misunderstanding. GM's website clearly states that DEF fluid is included, so all you'd have to do at a dealer is show them the website because if they deny you that service, it would be a huge misunderstanding on their end. 

Seriously, maybe you should just spend 2x the money and just buy an Audi if you're going to get bent out of shape over the principle of a simple miscommunication between GM corporate and a small number of dealers. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I understand. I've already purchased the car and plan on keeping it. But the fact is that many people in my life have sworn off American car brands because they have had so many poor experiences. My family has only had German cars for the past 20 years and other family members will only drive Japanese cars. 

I went out and purchased this because my faith was a bit shaken in Volkswagen. However, for people that already have something against GM this is enough to reassure them it's the same old GM with poor service and poorly designed and functioning vehicles regardless of the truth. If GM wants to change the minds of customers it needs to put out a policy and actually follow it. GM not holding up to their word on something as inexpensive as free DEF is going to cost them years of future car purchases from my family including me.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

GM should call or send a letter to each diesel owner and apologize for all that mix up and give what we deserve, oil,def,tire rotation and the multiplie point check for 2 years.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bigluke said:


> Just let you know that I received a letter from gm that the 4 oils changes are free and no the DEF is not included. They are very confused about the 2 years maintence free program...it's just a pain in the ass arguing with gm about that...anyway....


I'd like to see a copy of that letter because GM's website clearly states DEF is included. Did it come from GM or from a dealer?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 16, 2013)

From Chevy's website Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet

[h=3]Additional Coverage[/h] * Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance*
Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance coverage is included with the purchase or lease of new 2014 Chevrolet models.
Chevrolet 2-Year Scheduled Maintenance includes only the following:


2-year/24,000-mile Scheduled Maintenance (whichever comes first; up to a total of four service events):
ACDelco dexos1[SUP]®[/SUP]Oil and ACDelco Oil Filter Change (excludes Spark EV)
4-wheel Tire Rotation (excludes dual rear wheel vehicles, all Corvette models and select Camaro models - ZL1 model and 1LE package cars – due to their unidirectional tires; see Owner’s Manual for details)
27-Point Vehicle Inspection (MPVI)

It says this is for all 2014 vehicles. I don't see anything different for diesel vehicles or a cruze specific warranty. 


Can you show me where it says on the chevy website it is included? Not bashing I'm just curious. If you can find it on chevy's website, print it out and bring it to the dealership.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd like to see a copy of that letter because GM's website clearly states DEF is included. Did it come from GM or from a dealer?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


No problem , yes from gm Canada, I will take picture later and post it here...

Only thing I think it's in french, but you can clearly see on it 4 oils changes and filter for 40000km or 2 years...no def, tire rotations or mpvi on it...and I have to sign it and bring it back to my dealer...


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

On gmauthority site... Free Maintenance Plan

Every 2014 Cruze Diesel will include a two-year complimentary maintenance plan. The plan will include free refills of the Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) system, oil and oil filter changes, and tire rotations, among other services.

There's many places on the web and car reviews that stipulate this particular free maintence point...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

See attached. Directly from the Chevrolet.com site.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steveo9043 (Sep 16, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> See attached. Directly from the Chevrolet.com site.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Nice! sorry i didn't see that part. Bring that printed out with you or open it up on your phone and show it to them. They might be looking at the same thing I was which does not state it is included.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

bigluke said:


> No problem , yes from gm Canada, I will take picture later and post it here...
> 
> Only thing I think it's in french, but you can clearly see on it 4 oils changes and filter for 40000km or 2 years...no def, tire rotations or mpvi on it...and I have to sign it and bring it back to my dealer...


here it is fresh scanned...


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I call BS because on the Chevrolet website it says DEF is included. How are we supposed to take GM seriously if they cannot even coordinate something this simple? Honestly love the car but there has been so much BS and confusion associated with it and it's really leaving a bad taste in my mouth for GM. All this has already changed my better halfs mind from even considering a GM vehicle to ensuring the next car will be a Volkswagen or Audi.


Holy crap Batman your problem is not with GM. If your better half is so fickle over such a trivial matter, and then got you all cranked up about it, what's going to happen when Dairy Queen runs out of ice cream?


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Holy crap Batman your problem is not with GM. If your better half is so fickle over such a trivial matter, and then got you all cranked up about it, what's going to happen when Dairy Queen runs out of ice cream?


He'll take some gellato's and never look back again...lol..just kidding.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

At this point, I really don't care about the plan. I'm going to do it all myself and keep a logbook with dates/receipts, and exactly what was done just like we do at work for all of our heavy equipment. Like the old saying goes...if you want it done right....

I'm also going to buy the service manual as soon as it's published


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> At this point, I really don't care about the plan. I'm going to do it all myself and keep a logbook with dates/receipts, and exactly what was done just like we do at work for all of our heavy equipment. Like the old saying goes...if you want it done right....
> 
> I'm also going to buy the service manual as soon as it's published


My approach exactly.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Also get ready for the Stick shock on the fuel filter price @ Stealerships AHEMMM....$125.00 Bucks!! Hence I asked for 3 oil filters 4 fuel filter and 3 ,3 gallon bottles of DEF and 10 quarts of oil , The Parts guy is like ,Why do you need/want all these parts your car has a 2 yr maintenance on it ...I said 1 non of your biz...2 what happens if I get bad fuel and I need to change it ??? I like to have one on hand and not pay out the A$$$ for it , they got Pissy with me when the parts came in and sales got the bill...what ever ..


Well played Manny!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

What about the Shell Rottella oils. There for my big rig diesel. Will it work in the Cruze??? Or even the Mobil one for the Cummins motor.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Dead on agree with Manny here. Also, The Mobile 1 ESP 5W30 is a very heavy 30W oil, So close to 40W. 

The only thing I'm still mulling over is the Dexos 2 Labeling. I definitely want warranty protection, BUT I've read that it's illegal for a manufacturer to essentially monopolize you to use their personally licensed product to maintain their warranty as long as the oil is within the specs for the motor/emissions system. I'm not sure what's true. 

If it weren't for the **** emissions system, I would use whatever Low SAPS oil I want because I'm not worried about the engine biting the dust but the whole emissions thing is a new territory for me.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mobil 1 ESP 0w40 is a Dexos 2 approved oil however it not of the recommended grade for the Cruze Diesel. Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is not a Dexos 2 approved oil. They are the same formulation of oil with low SAPs, they both are Dexos 2 compatible. However, Mobil would have to pay GM a licensing fee if it made Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 a Dexos 2 licensed product. I don't see why anyone would license their oil to the Dexos 2 standard in the US since there are so few cars that need the oil and from reading the licensing terms, you have to pay GM based on how much oil you sell. Therefore, every VW owner who buys Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, Mobil would have to pay GM a fee. I doubt you will see many Dexos 2 oils sold in the US. It's hard enough to find VW 507.00 oil and there are far more VW TDI's out there. Even Advance Auto Parts and Autozone do not stock any VW 507.00 compliant oils.

I checked the manual and it states you may use a ACEA C3 compliant oil if Dexos2 is unavailable for an oil change. The next warning box then says:

Use only engine oil that is
approved to the dexos2
specification or equivalent engine
oil as defined in the preceding
paragraph. Failure to use the
recommended engine oil can
result in engine damage not
covered by the vehicle warranty.

Note that is says equivalent. GM cannot force you to use a Dexos2 licensed product, nor void your warranty for using an "equivalent". Therefore, if you use Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, you will be in warranty compliance because you are using an equivalent oil to dexos2 as defined by that the fact that the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is ACEA C3 compliant, and therefore an equivalent of Dexos2 oil.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

That is what I was thinking. With all the oil going through the Turbo, it will eventually start to gum up if there is any conventional oil in there. I can't believe that with either Dexos1 or Dexos2 GM would allow there to be a synthetic blend. That just seems like asking for trouble.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Note that is says equivalent. GM cannot force you to use a Dexos2 licensed product, nor void your warranty for using an "equivalent". Therefore, if you use Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, you will be in warranty compliance because you are using an equivalent oil to dexos2 as defined by that the fact that the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is ACEA C3 compliant, and therefore an equivalent of Dexos2 oil.


Glad to hear that's what I thought. 0W-40 Mobile 1 ESP would be the way to go for me personally I would think. Temperatures range from -10F to 100F during a standard 7500mi OIC for me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Print out the offer from the GM web-site and keep a copy of it in your car. Keep a copy at home as well so when you give the copy to your dealership for proof of the service you can then make another copy. I've had to do this with other, non-automotive companies.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> With the Mobil 1 , you can go 15,000 easy on the oil ,I know it hard to believe but its true.


I believe it, I've went 15,000 with my girlfriend's 07' Civic and a blackstone labs report showed there was plenty of additive left. It took a year and a half to get there. Wear metals were excellent (as in low). 

I frankly would be surprised if these low-saps oils can go as long due to reduced TBN content to reach the low-saps approval. They ought to be able to do 7,500 to 10,000 though. ULSD makes this possible. I'm going to send my first change off to the lab at 7,500mi and if my TBN is still there in generous quantity, I'll slowly increase the OCI until I find my sweet spot.

I don't want to speak in any absolutes, you should go as long as the lab shows you can or you feel comfortable with


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> With the Mobil 1 , you can go 15,000 easy on the oil ,I know it hard to believe but its true.


There are a lot of references to the Mobil 1 jug you can get at Walmart for $25. Keep in mind that the jug specifically says "made for Walmart" on it. One of the engineers at Amsoil confirmed that it is in fact different from the oil you pay $38 for at the auto store. Just a fair warning that apparently not all Mobil 1 oils are made equal. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

You'll have to check Mobil 1's web page for a list of approved vendors, but I believe NAPA is one of them. It's a buy 5 quarts get $12.00 on rebate. Limit 2 offers per household. 

Send the original reciepts in for this rebate, but make copies and send a copy in to Mobil rewards. $5.00 gift card for every 6 quarts purchased.

Just to let you know.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here is a place you can get the oil for $102 for 12 Liters plus $18 shipping. The deal gets better the more you order, that will be about $10/liter if you only buy 1 case:

Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 (12x1 Liter)

Also, please keep in mind that the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is a completely different base stock than Mobil 1 ESP 5w40. You can easily tell because the 5w40 is made in the USA and is in quarts while the 5w30 is made in Europe and comes in liters. 

Over on TDIclub.com, it has been said that there is nearly no difference between the two. One person had their Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 tested and it came back as a 5w38 oil, meaning it is a very thick 5w30. I plan on sending out a sample of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 after 7500 miles. If it comes back with good results I will up the OCI to 10,000 miles. I would probably end up doing the oil changes myself along with air and cabin filters, but have someone else do the fuel filters drains/replacements and tire rotations because I don't have a lift. 

I think either is a good oil, but I will go with Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 because it meets ACEA C3 specifications thereby meeting GM's definition of Dexos2 equivalent motor oil. This will make it easier for any warranty claims on the power train because you used what GM said, a Dexos2 or equivalent. 

I scheduled my first free service today and it will be a 5,000 miles. The dealer could have motives for profit, but I do believe what they say is correct. The Dexos2 synthetic blend only lasts about 5,000 miles. For all we know it is 1% synthetic and 99% conventional. I would never run a blend or conventional oil in a vehicle with a turbo for too long. I hear too many stories from my mechanic and a friend who is a mechanic of VW's, Audi's and other cars with turbos gumming up while using non-synthetic oil.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey everybody I found out why the DEF fiasco happened through my own experience working through this with customer service. Apparently the root cause is a data entry error that resulted in the DEF being approved for something without a diesel engine like an Impala, but not for the Cruze. I understand they have corrected it now and the dealers should be able to see this in their system, that DEF is included.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> I just called my Local Mercedes Benz and guess what ,they have the 5w-40 that MB used for the diesel benz ,it's $7.75 a quart ... vs $9.995 over @ VW ....Look and you shall fine and yes is DEF approved as Mercedes uses the DEF on all their cars.... No need to order on line and pay out the A$$ for this oil. Like I said call your local MB, BMW and VW Stealerships and rest easy going forward ...and remember MB has been running this car wayyyyyyy before we got our Cruze......ME with what I know and experiences with these Diesels....5w-40 . as the 5w-30 is a thick oil and almost a 40 weight , make life simple and Diesel on drive more worry less ... I hope this helps every one , If any one needs any help , just ask and I am happy to do so .


Just to add to this, I can get 5 quarts (you need 4.8) of the Amsoil full synthetic 5W-40 European car formula oil with the sulfated ash formula (this is what the TDI uses) for $46 shipped to your door including tax. Sure beats having to drive out to a Mercedes dealer to get it, and this is a very good oil that is designed to withstand the extreme heat the turbos put out. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> Hey everybody I found out why the DEF fiasco happened through my own experience working through this with customer service. Apparently the root cause is a data entry error that resulted in the DEF being approved for something without a diesel engine like an Impala, but not for the Cruze. I understand they have corrected it now and the dealers should be able to see this in their system, that DEF is included.


If anyone else has an issue with this please feel free to send me a message and I will assist you. I apologize for any inconvenience you may have been caused. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I apologize that you feel that way based on the situation. It was a miscommunication that is currently being corrected. You can always email me or private message me if you have any issues with this in the future. I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience that it has caused for anyone.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care
[email protected] (please address to Jackie)


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Just to add to this, I can get 5 quarts (you need 4.8) of the Amsoil full synthetic 5W-40 European car formula oil with the sulfated ash formula (this is what the TDI uses) for $46 shipped to your door including tax. Sure beats having to drive out to a Mercedes dealer to get it, and this is a very good oil that is designed to withstand the extreme heat the turbos put out.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Anyone else find it funny that the "European" formula comes in quarts and not in liters? Even with my VW I've always purchased the oils that come in liters so I didn't have an odd amount left over. (4.8 quarts vs. 4.5 liters)


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

It looks like there's a Pennzoil Euro L 5W-30 on Amazon that may also work for the diesel application. The next question is what's the cost of an oil filter, and does anyone outside dealerships ordering from Europe have these?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I haven't looked too hard, but the online sites for Mobil 1, Autozone, Advance Auto and Pepboys don't have any oil filters listed for sale for the Cruze Diesel. There is an AC Delco part number (PF103G) in the manual and a GM part number, so the dealer looks like the only place at the moment.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I haven't looked too hard, but the online sites for Mobil 1, Autozone, Advance Auto and Pepboys don't have any oil filters listed for sale for the Cruze Diesel. There is an AC Delco part number (PF103G) in the manual and a GM part number, so the dealer looks like the only place at the moment.


 I bought a bunch of the genuine GM oil filters from a reputable seller overseas on Ebay for about $7 a piece. I think they have tons of them over there that fit the Opel Astra and several other cars. The part number is the same and upon my inspection of the filter it is in fact the real deal. Too bad the seller didn't have the fuel filters!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> I apologize that you feel that way based on the situation. It was a miscommunication that is currently being corrected. You can always email me or private message me if you have any issues with this in the future. I sincerely apologize for any inconvenience that it has caused for anyone.
> 
> Jackie
> Chevrolet Customer Care
> [email protected] (please address to Jackie)


Just sent you an e-mail...thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> There are a lot of references to the Mobil 1 jug you can get at Walmart for $25. Keep in mind that the jug specifically says "made for Walmart" on it. One of the engineers at Amsoil confirmed that it is in fact different from the oil you pay $38 for at the auto store. Just a fair warning that apparently not all Mobil 1 oils are made equal.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Never noticed the Wal-Mart notation before. 

I remember years ago they were selling AC filters. But rather than the PF51 type of numbering they were labelled FP51. It was a dealership parts man who pointed it out to me.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Mobil 1 ESP 0w40 is a Dexos 2 approved oil however it not of the recommended grade for the Cruze Diesel. Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is not a Dexos 2 approved oil. They are the same formulation of oil with low SAPs, they both are Dexos 2 compatible. However, Mobil would have to pay GM a licensing fee if it made Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 a Dexos 2 licensed product. I don't see why anyone would license their oil to the Dexos 2 standard in the US since there are so few cars that need the oil and from reading the licensing terms, you have to pay GM based on how much oil you sell. Therefore, every VW owner who buys Mobil 1 ESP 5w30, Mobil would have to pay GM a fee. I doubt you will see many Dexos 2 oils sold in the US. It's hard enough to find VW 507.00 oil and there are far more VW TDI's out there. Even Advance Auto Parts and Autozone do not stock any VW 507.00 compliant oils.
> 
> I checked the manual and it states you may use a ACEA C3 compliant oil if Dexos2 is unavailable for an oil change. The next warning box then says:
> 
> ...


This is great information! So not to beat a dead horse or anything, but for clarification and my peace of mind, the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is equivalent to the Dexos 2? I love the idea of running a full synthetic vs. a blend, but I don't want to have any warranty issues if I use this oil. I plan on buying the Mobile 1 and having the dealership put it in during the Free maintenance period. Might as well take advantage of the free filter, etc. while its offered


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> This is great information! So not to beat a dead horse or anything, but for clarification and my peace of mind, the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is equivalent to the Dexos 2? I love the idea of running a full synthetic vs. a blend, but I don't want to have any warranty issues if I use this oil. I plan on buying the Mobile 1 and having the dealership put it in during the Free maintenance period. Might as well take advantage of the free filter, etc. while its offered


I don't think manufacturers have had enough time to get their oils Dexos 2 certified yet, and that includes Mobil 1. Take gotdiesel's advice and use a Diesel-spec 5W-40 like what the Jetta TDI uses. 

I've mentioned this before, but I would highly recommend the AMSOIL European Car Formula 5W-40 full synthetic. It is specifically designed for small passenger turbo diesels like the Jetta TDI and the Cruze's 2.0L Turbo diesel. 

AMSOIL European Car Formula 5W-40 Synthetic Motor Oil

I can get 5 quarts of that delivered to your door for $46 including tax and shipping.

The more I read around, the more I'm finding that Mobil 1 is really not all that great. You really can look it up everywhere, but every time Amsoil Synthetic has been tested against Mobil 1, it beats it by a pretty significant margin. If you can get both for around the same price, go with Amsoil. Can you get the Mobil 1 Diesel-spec synthetic for less than $46 after tax?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GotDiesel? said:


> This oil is not Low ash or ESP as I have seen and not VW 507.000 approved as well, If I am wrong show me other wise please.


Here's the VW 507 spec variant low ash oil. 

AMSOIL European Car Formula 5W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Here are the specs for Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 from the Mobil 1 site:

*Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 has the following builder approvals*:


BMWLonglife 04MB-Approval229.31/229.51Volkswagen (Gasoline/Diesel)504 00 / 507 00PorscheC30ChryslerMS-11106Peugeot/Citroën AutomobilesB71 2290
B71 2297AvtoVAZGroup "Luxe"AAEStandard STO 003-05, Group B6
 
*Mobil 1 ESP Formula 5W-30 meets or exceeds the requirements of*:


ACEAC2, C3API (Meets Engine Test Requirements)SM/SNJASODL-1


Here is the Mobil 1 ESP 5w40:
Mobil 1 ESP Formula M 5W-40 has the following builder approvals:


MB-Approval 229.51 / 229.31 
Mobil 1 ESP Formula M 5W-40 is approved against Daimler Chrysler MB 229.51.


It is not recommended for two-cycle or aviation engines unless specifically approved by the manufacturer. 
 
So reading from the manual, GM cannot fault you for using the 5w30. It can void your warranty for using the 5w40 since it is not ACEA C3 compliant. It also specifically states in the manual to use 5w30 unless you live in the far north, in which case you may use a 0w30 oil. 

From the manual:

Viscosity Grade
SAE 5W-30 is the best viscosity
grade for the vehicle.* Do not
use other viscosity grade oils
such as SAE 10W-30, 10W-40,
or 20W-50.

So strictly following the reading of the manual on warranty terms, the only Mobil Oil product you should use is the Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 which is what I purchased and will have the Chevy dealer put in when I go in for my free service instead of the AC Delco Dexos2. Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 is ACEA C3 compliant making it a Dexos2 equivalent and it is the correct weight the manual suggests. 

Now, the Mobil 1 ESP 5w40 may be just fine, but in my reading of the manual and the required oil, I would not personally use it because it doesn't specifically say ACEA C3 certified.

Any other oil that is a 5w30 weight and ACEA C3 compliant would also work.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I did a bit more research into it and found that Amsoil's Mid-Saps European Oil meets the DEXOS 2 requirement and is advertised as such. 

AMSOIL European Car Formula 5W-40 Synthetic Motor Oil

It is a hair cheaper than the Low-Saps 5W-30, which I would also recommend.

Keep in mind guys, I can sell you any Amsoil products for ~13% under retail price. Just shoot me a PM and I can place the order for you.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bigluke, 

Jackie will be back in the office on Thursday. Just wanted to let you know she did not forget about you, just in case she has not responded yet. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> *XtremeRevolution*
> 
> Thank you for your help!


X2, nice to know! I run AMSOIL in my Harley


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

bigluke said:


> On gmauthority site... Free Maintenance Plan
> 
> Every 2014 Cruze Diesel will include a two-year complimentary maintenance plan. The plan will include free refills of the Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) system, oil and oil filter changes, and tire rotations, among other services.
> 
> There's many places on the web and car reviews that stipulate this particular free maintence point...


gm.ca says def not included



> Thank you for your email regarding your 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel.
> The 2-Year Scheduled LOF Maintenance Program provides customers with an AC Delco oil and filter change in accordance with the oil life monitoring and as indicated in the Owner Manual for 2 years or 40,000 KMs, whichever occurs first. All required maintenance of the *​*Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) refill, tire rotations, vehicle inspections, and miscellaneous maintenance such as fluid top-offs and wheel alignments are NOT covered under this program.
> Thank you for contacting GMCL. Should you require future assistance, please contact us again through our website at www.gm.ca or call our Customer Care Centre, toll-free, 1-800-263-3777 or 1-800-263-7854 (French), Monday to Friday, 8:00am to 11:00pm, Saturdays, 8:00am to 5:00pm, Eastern Standard Time.Crystal HCustomer Care Ambassador www.gm.ca


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if the Dexos2 at the dealers is low ash or mid ash and how it compares to fully synthetic in that?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've been looking for the same information. ACDelco puts no information on their website whatsoever. I guess unless it is on the back of the bottle, we may not know for quite some time.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Based on what we've seen with Dexos1 from GM, I wouldn't hold my breath that it's any good. Go with a full synthetic oil that you are certain will work perfectly. 

According to Amsoil though, it appears to be a mid ash formula. That said, not all companies have three grades of SAPS, so what may be a mid ash for Amsoil might be a low ash for Mobil 1.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Wouldn't it be a case of less ash is better? I am wondering if the Dexos2 is actually "good enough".


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I read somewhere that the GM Dexos2 is from Europe. 

I believe it comes from Total lubricants also known as Elf.

EDIT: Here's my source.
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2571182


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

diesel said:


> Wouldn't it be a case of less ash is better? I am wondering if the Dexos2 is actually "good enough".


Dexos is a certification or benchmark; a minimum requirement for oils. Acdelco dexos1 oil is a synthetic blend which has been proven to fail to meet the oil life monitor calibration in 2011 and 2012 Cruzes. GM changed the calibration of the oil life monitor as a result, confirming this. Full synthetic fluids are also Dexos 1 certified but they actually work for the entire OLM duration and protect the engine for 10k mikes. 

GM's track record with the fluids in the Cruze is horrible. The oil is a synthetic blend of cheap quality and the manual transmission fluid causes knotchy and clunky shifting by 5k miles. Will GM's Dexos2 oil be different? I'm not counting on it. 

This is why I and "GotDiesel?" highly recommend a high quality synthetic like the Amsoil Synthetic European oil I posted (which exceeds Dexos 2 specifications) for anyone considering keeping their car running in excellent condition.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have been getting mine changed about every 5 weeks (6000 miles give or take) with the dealer Dexos2 so I figure I am probably OK for the first 30K miles, then I will probably switch to the Amsoil.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay - here's a link to the Elf labeled version of the 5W30 Dexos2 oil I believe is also sold as AC Delco here in the new world. 

http://www.totaloil.com.au/Pages/content/NT0000C90E.pdf

It says that it's a full synthetic, low saps, meets VW 502/505. Good for oil change interval of 20-40km (12-24,000 miles).


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going to go with AMSoil for my first change, Xthreme, Ill be contacting you for my 5 quarts!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

KpaxFAQ said:


> I'm going to go with AMSoil for my first change, Xthreme, Ill be contacting you for my 5 quarts!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sounds good. I'll keep an eye out for your PM. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Just back from San Diego and got the oil done.. They used dexos 2 (watched them and checked the bottle).. Now back to work next week and start enjoying my cruze all over again.. Couldn't believe the number of hybrids driving around down there.. The first 5 cars I saw were prius's


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Okay - here's a link to the Elf labeled version of the 5W30 Dexos2 oil I believe is also sold as AC Delco here in the new world.
> 
> http://www.totaloil.com.au/Pages/content/NT0000C90E.pdf
> 
> It says that it's a full synthetic, low saps, meets VW 502/505. Good for oil change interval of 20-40km (12-24,000 miles).


I am not sure this is exactly the same thing. The Dexos2 from the dealership says synthetic blend on the bottle.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am not sure this is exactly the same thing. The Dexos2 from the dealership says synthetic blend on the bottle.


Good point. I just looked at my bottle and it clearly says synthetic blend.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Good point. I just looked at my bottle and it clearly says synthetic blend.


Although the stuff you linked to looks pretty good though.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

It seems as though ACDelco also sells a full synthetic oil in Australia from searching on the web. Could be that here in the US, people will pay for the car but won't pay for maintenance, so to make it more palatable, they used a less expensive oil. Most likely the ash content is low enough not to affect the DPF, otherwise GM will have a huge issues on their hands when all the DPFs go in future. My concern would be the possibility of the non-synthetic component of the oil causing sludge in the turbo.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

How many miles would the wise ones here recommend for the first change?? Is the recommended 7500 miles fine?? 

Will there be any warranty issues by not using 5W 30 as recommended by the manual and using the Amsoil 5W 40 European: https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-produ...?code=AFLQT-EA


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

If Chevrolet tests the oil and finds you using 5w40 they are within their rights to void the warranty. That is why I am using an ACEA C3 compliant oil in the correct weight, Mobil 1 ESP 5w30. There are other oils that meet the spec including Castrol, Shell, Amsoil, etc in a 5w30 weight. I am not comfortable going against the manual that states 5w30 is the correct weight, with 0w30 being acceptable for those farther north. Other may accept that risk. I say do your research and pick an oil.

As for oil change interval, with a full synthetic, 7500 miles is well within reach, even 10,000 miles would probably be fine. 7500 is the most I would go with the AC Delco Dexos2 synthetic blend.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

I just got off of the phone with Manny. If you have questions about our beloved diesel, he can clear up the muddy water. As they say, " a wise man has many wise consultants". Thanks for your time and willingness to share your knowledge!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> If Chevrolet tests the oil and finds you using 5w40 they are within their rights to void the warranty. That is why I am using an ACEA C3 compliant oil in the correct weight, Mobil 1 ESP 5w30. There are other oils that meet the spec including Castrol, Shell, Amsoil, etc in a 5w30 weight. I am not comfortable going against the manual that states 5w30 is the correct weight, with 0w30 being acceptable for those farther north. Other may accept that risk. I say do your research and pick an oil.
> 
> As for oil change interval, with a full synthetic, 7500 miles is well within reach, even 10,000 miles would probably be fine. 7500 is the most I would go with the AC Delco Dexos2 synthetic blend.


Mobil 1 ESP is a heavy 30W, It's more like 5W-38, so I personally think it's hogwash that using a low-ash 5W-40 Group IV Fully synthetic oil could void your warranty. Also, there's so many factors such as fuel dilution that's going to happen to people running B20 that throws the viscosity of your oil in your crankcase off for any type of oil analysis.

Obviously go with what makes you sleep best at night, I'm personally up in the air on Mobil 1 ESP after looking at UOA's. It's a good oil but I think there's better.

Edit addition: 

Also to add, you can mod something however you want. If something fails and you make a warranty claim, they have to prove that it was 100% what you did that had something to do with it. If my engine catastrophically shits the bed before 100k I have bigger problems to worry about then what oil I used and more along the lines of what kind of pos car did I buy! 

Lastly, I think it's hard for anyone to recommend an OCI for this vehicle until some UOA's come in. I could see a TDI where there's quite a bit of info and history to make an educated recommendation based on what oil they're running. I'll be changing the stock fill out at 5k and send it to blackstone labs. I drive quite a bit of city and highway sprinkled in so my oil ought to give a nice picture of what moderate duty does to it in this motor. Also my fuel source is eith B2 or B5 depending on where I fill.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If you haven't noticed, I like talking about lube


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Steve241 I dislike to say this but your incorrect on this matter .. Let me put it to you this way , I would not use the AC Delco in my lawn mower ..It's not even a good group III oil more like 2 1/2! yikes ...Send a sample to Black Stone Labs and see what you get back ...I bet you my BMW on this ... In other words ....Ahem Its a Crappy OIL!!!! Yes I said it's Crappy! Why would they build a great car and put this Crap in it ,for the life of me I just don't understand. The higher the group rating the better the oil , you want a group 4 & 5 oil Amsoil and Mobil 1 falls in to this category ,now the AC Delco dexos2 is an oil I WILL NOT run nor recommended running in this Diesel or any other for that matter ..


Manny - this is a great idea. You've got some extra AC Delco Dexos2 laying around. Could you send a sample to Blackstone?


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> ...,now the AC Delco dexos2 is an oil I WILL NOT run nor recommended running in this Diesel or any other for that matter ..


I agree with you on this one. But, I would rather have someone who is new to diesel cars and not one to research the options to run the ACDelco Dexos2 rather than a Dexos1 oil.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think another question is what is our factory fill?

Manny, you've implored us to keep it in our crankcase for the first 10K. Surely it's not the AC Delco stuff.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> I would not put the Ac Delco in my Lawn mower. Ugggg.


Pardon me, but my lawn mower runs on Mobil 1.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I've got about 4000 miles and I will be pulling out the factory fill tomorrow. I have a blackstone kit and will send out the oil as soon as possible. The dealer has told me that they will only do the free maintenance with the oil monitor at 20% or less. I'm at 50% now, so it looks like with almost all highway driving I may have made it to at least 6000 miles. 

At least with VW they start with a factory fill of synthetic oil. I think changing out around 3500 miles will at least let many of the particles/metal shavings free themsevles up and then the synthetic will allow for better protection for the engine and against any sludge.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I just sent an email to the customer service rep for Total lubricants to ask where we can but their full synthetic dexos2 5W30 Total Quartz INEO MC3. 

I found this place in NJ but will try to find something at the retail level. 

EuropaParts.com: Total Quartz INEO MC3 5W30 Engine Oil (5 Quart)

I don't mind paying the shipping - but I remember being in a local European independent shop about three years ago with a Total display.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I've got about 4000 miles and I will be pulling out the factory fill tomorrow. I have a blackstone kit and will send out the oil as soon as possible. The dealer has told me that they will only do the free maintenance with the oil monitor at 20% or less. I'm at 50% now, so it looks like with almost all highway driving I may have made it to at least 6000 miles.
> 
> At least with VW they start with a factory fill of synthetic oil. I think changing out around 3500 miles will at least let many of the particles/metal shavings free themsevles up and then the synthetic will allow for better protection for the engine and against any sludge.


Things seem to be coming full circle in this thread, glad to hear you're getting it tested. I'm at 1,500mi now and will make a decision based on your results! Kudos!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Pardon me, but my lawn mower runs on Mobil 1.


Same thing I run in my Honda mower! Definitely overkill for the less than 50hrs it sees a season


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Kpax, did you say you were running a bio blend? I've been running B5 so we'll see how the oil dilution is so far as well. People running pure D2 will probably have less oil dilution.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Can I ask you a question , What's wrong with M1 ESP , Castrol, or Amsoil????? Why are you guys beating this oil thing to death.... really guys these oils listed are more then fine , will go 10,000 and not cause issues with our emission systems.


Nothing wrong with those oils at all, if you read our posts we were talking about analyzing our factory fills and how they've held up. Also analyzing for fuel dilution, etc. We just like talking about lube


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Kpax, did you say you were running a bio blend? I've been running B5 so we'll see how the oil dilution is so far as well. People running pure D2 will probably have less oil dilution.


Well in PA all diesel is at least 2% bio due to legislation involving our biodiesel production in this state. I've found a couple stations that have 5% bio. The mandatory 2% bio is fantastic because 2% bio seems to provide the best lubrication of any additive you could put in your tank. Any higher percents do not increase the lubricity of the fuel. 

I'll be curious to see the first UOA of this motor in the US.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think we need to start a new thread on diesel oil. 

This thread was originally about someone doing their first oil change. Now it's about Dexos2 equivalent oils. 

Anyone coming new to the diesel family, and we know there will be ~11,000 more arriving this year, may not find this valuable information as it is not easy to find based on a quick glance of thread titles. 

Therefore I have started a new thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...2-equivalent-diesel-motor-oil.html#post465473

And invite you to continue the discussion there.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I think we need to start a new thread on diesel oil.
> 
> This thread was originally about someone doing their first oil change. Now it's about Dexos2 equivalent oils.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tomko! Also, whoever gets their first UOA back should start an official Cruze Diesel UOA thread as well that gets stickied at the top of the thread.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Did my first oil change today. To say it took 4 hours for the dealer to do it. I called early this week to make sure they had dexos 2. They had to order it so yes it was there today but no oil filter. So the chase was on for finding one. I will probably go to the Mobil 1 ESP that is talked about on this site. Its not worth my time to loose that much time at the dealer just because it was free. They are still not ready for this car. I seem to be more familiar with it than them. Side note the oil monitor came on needs changed at 7409 miles. So I assume its not set for 7500. But when I left the dealer it was already at 98%. So how did it use 2% from the oil rack to the parking lot.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone know what the nut size is for the oil filter?

Snap-on sells a special 32mm (1-1/4") socket they describe for Ecotec filter housings.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> Gator , I hope to make a DIY video on how to change the oil , On my BMW and VW, I did top side oil change via a Pella oil extractor I got from amazon , yes it take a tad longer but give me time to check the car out ,tires air filter and such. .On this car the oil filter is not in the best of places if you ask me ,why could they not put it top side like they did on the saturn and a few other models !!! Shame they took so long on your car .


I agree the filter is in a crappy spot. Also I was asking about the serp belt. He thought you had to remove a motor mount to change it. Hope not.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

There's a thread on another board that I'm active on about a guy who like us does his own oil changes but did not get the oil filter seal in 100% correctly. It caused the engine to urinate out the oil and seize. GM did not cover the repair. It was, as they say in the business, customer pay. 

It it is a relevant read for us prosumers. 

Going against their own warranty!!!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Tomko said:


> There's a thread on another board that I'm active on about a guy who like us does his own oil changes but did not get the oil filter seal in 100% correctly. It caused the engine to urinate out the oil and seize. GM did not cover the repair. It was, as they say in the business, customer pay.
> 
> It it is a relevant read for us prosumers.
> 
> Going against their own warranty!!!!


It is clear that the damage was entirely his fault. In order for GM to deny your warranty, they have to prove that your modification or work caused the defect. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Did the first oil change today and it wasn't easy. The gas Cruze is easy to access the oil filter. I could barely get the Cruze Diesel oil filter out with the front passenger wheel off. It is probably easy with a lift, but for DIY with ramps this is ridiculous. 

I will send off the oil for analysis but wonder if it is worth my time versus how easy my Jetta is to change the oil. 

Manny, a how to would be great! I double checked the oil filter canister and seal as well as ensuring the drain plug and wheel were tightened with the proper torque. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

I ordered the kit over a week ago and have some oil saved to send off. I keep you updated. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I've got about 4000 miles and I will be pulling out the factory fill tomorrow. I have a blackstone kit and will send out the oil as soon as possible. The dealer has told me that they will only do the free maintenance with the oil monitor at 20% or less. I'm at 50% now, so it looks like with almost all highway driving I may have made it to at least 6000 miles.
> 
> At least with VW they start with a factory fill of synthetic oil. I think changing out around 3500 miles will at least let many of the particles/metal shavings free themsevles up and then the synthetic will allow for better protection for the engine and against any sludge.


Interesting, my dealership said the % doesn't matter.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Did the first oil change today and it wasn't easy. The gas Cruze is easy to access the oil filter. I could barely get the Cruze Diesel oil filter out with the front passenger wheel off. It is probably easy with a lift, but for DIY with ramps this is ridiculous.
> 
> I will send off the oil for analysis but wonder if it is worth my time versus how easy my Jetta is to change the oil.
> 
> ...


Were you able to get fully under the car? Why did the wheel need to come off? I have ramps that I pull my cars up on when I do oil changes, it gives me at least a foot of clearance underneath.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

The oil filter is not accessible from the top in my opinion. It is in the back left of the engine just below the alternator. I burned my arm twice. You can also see that the oil filter is meant to leak when you pull it out because there is a pan with a drain to catch the oil and funnel it out a hole in the skirt. Issue is, this only works on a lift! If on ramps, you're at an angle and oil leaks everywhere. I took the wheel off because I could then get a wrench in and get leverage to get off out the oil filter (which is plastic to be careful not to strip it!). 

Draining and filling the oil is easy as ever. But with the placement of the filter it is dreadfully hard to DIY. The gas Cruze has the filter upright near the top of the engine and is loaded vertically which is easily accessible and makes little mess. The Cruze Diesel filter is the opposite as it is hard to get to and leaks everywhere because it is loaded horizontally. 

Getting under the car was not the issue, but getting access to the oil filter was.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I will be doing my first DIY oil change here in a few weeks. I've done oil changes on an old Mercedes before in which the oil filter is mounted upside down so there was no choice but to dump oil everywhere while you were removing it, so I am sure this will be somewhat better.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Had oil changed Saturday. And guess what little oil drips all over the garage floor. Guess the dealership made a mess and let it leak into the rock guard. Got what I could. Didn't see any drips this morning.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't you just love people who take pride in their work?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't have a diesel, but I've been following some of these threads. Would it be possible to turn the wheel all the way to the left, and access the filter by removing part of the inner wheel splash shield?

I learned this trick on a Altima, where it works great. In the Altima there's actually two separate parts of the splash shield, one conveniently located right infront of the filter access. Although the factory manual doesn't mention this procedure.

Just a thought. The fender liner for the gas cruze is in with pretty standard push pins, sure it would take some time to remove, but it may be better than the cleanup. 

Just a thought.. Would love to see some pics of an oil change on the 2.0L Diesel. Definately not as friendly as the 1.4L turbo!


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Did the first oil change today and it wasn't easy. The gas Cruze is easy to access the oil filter. I could barely get the Cruze Diesel oil filter out with the front passenger wheel off. It is probably easy with a lift, but for DIY with ramps this is ridiculous.
> 
> I will send off the oil for analysis but wonder if it is worth my time versus how easy my Jetta is to change the oil.
> 
> ...


What oil did you end up going with?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> The oil filter is not accessible from the top in my opinion. It is in the back left of the engine just below the alternator. I burned my arm twice. You can also see that the oil filter is meant to leak when you pull it out because there is a pan with a drain to catch the oil and funnel it out a hole in the skirt. Issue is, this only works on a lift! If on ramps, you're at an angle and oil leaks everywhere. I took the wheel off because I could then get a wrench in and get leverage to get off out the oil filter (which is plastic to be careful not to strip it!).
> 
> Draining and filling the oil is easy as ever. But with the placement of the filter it is dreadfully hard to DIY. The gas Cruze has the filter upright near the top of the engine and is loaded vertically which is easily accessible and makes little mess. The Cruze Diesel filter is the opposite as it is hard to get to and leaks everywhere because it is loaded horizontally.
> 
> Getting under the car was not the issue, but getting access to the oil filter was.


Sounds like a floor jack and 4 jack stands is the way to go. This is how I do my changes. Not as nice as standing underneath but ought to allow you to access everything same as a tech with a lift...


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> What oil did you end up going with?


Pretty sure I've seen him post Mobil 1 ESP 5W-30 somewhere.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

It is indeed Mobil 1 ESP 5w30.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Steveg241 Thank you for listening to the good advise ,your motor and turbo will thank you years down the road. You made the right choice over the blended oil that GM says to use.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Going with the mobil1 next change myself. Thanks Manny for all the info.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Your welcome. Any one needing help or have question , send me a PM.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

I did a google search for the free maintenance plan from GM and found this GM site: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Authority. The section called "emmissions" says: General Motors estimates that it will cost $10 to refill the DEF system every 10,000 miles, *and the service is included as part of the Cruze’s two-year* complimentary maintenance plan that comes standard with the vehicle.

Read more: 2014 Chevrolet Cruze | GM Authority


----------



## DieselEnvy (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd like to add that the inclusion of DEF fill (as part of the 2-Year Service) is shown right on the window sticker:









I would encourage anyone who wants to take advantage of this to just point to the window sticker when talking with the Dealer...


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

Thats incorrect DEF top off are included! 

[h=3]We’ve got you covered[/h] The 2014 Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel comes standard with 2 Year / 24,000 Mile Vehicle Maintenance[SUP]†[/SUP] that includes scheduled oil and filter changes, tire rotations, multipoint inspection and Diesel Exhaust Fluid refills.







From Chevy's web site...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

There was a data entry issue in the GM service system that listed DEF for something like a Malibu. I believe this has been corrected so there should be no further issues getting the DEF as part of the free service. I had this issue with mine and worked with Chevy custoemr service to get it resolved.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Diesel, 

Yes, I just verified again on our end to make sure. The documentation has been updated. I would like to thank you all for your patience during that time period. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Diesel,
> 
> Yes, I just verified again on our end to make sure. The documentation has been updated. I would like to thank you all for your patience during that time period.
> 
> ...


Hi Erica!

My dealership said for have free maintenance my DIC (oil life system) need to be at 20%.

Is it real?

Thank's!

Yanick


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Mine said the same thing Yanick. Said they would charge if the oil life system was above 20%.


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Mine said the same thing Yanick. Said they would charge if the oil life system was above 20%.


I don't think it's good for engine to wait at 20%. At 20% i think my engine have 15000-20000 km.

Also, With new engine we suppose to change oil faster. 

Why they said 4 oil change in two years?

Usualy, with new car, i change my oil at 6000km, at 12000km and after, i change my oil at each 12000km!

Thank's!

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> Mine said the same thing Yanick. Said they would charge if the oil life system was above 20%.


THat's not right. Maybe you can have Jackie give them a call to straighten it out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello, 

From the dealerships I have spoken with, the Oil Life system should be between 20%- 30%. If your mileage is high before 20% let me know, so we can explore the options. Steveg241, please private message me the name of your dealership. I am not sure why they would charge you if you are above 20%. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

I just had my first oil change and tire rotation and ended up with a bill for $40.50 - I thought the DEF was included in the 2 year plan but got charged $22.95 for it and $20 labor.

BUMMER !


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jpm84092 said:


> I just had my first oil change and tire rotation and ended up with a bill for $40.50 - I thought the DEF was included in the 2 year plan but got charged $22.95 for it and $20 labor.
> 
> BUMMER !


WOW. You need to call GM immediately. DEF IS included in that service, for free. If they charged you, you are entitled to a refund!


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

jpm84092 said:


> I just had my first oil change and tire rotation and ended up with a bill for $40.50 - I thought the DEF was included in the 2 year plan but got charged $22.95 for it and $20 labor.
> 
> BUMMER !


It is free. Get a hold of the Chevy reps on this forum. I getting worried about the dealers being in the dark with this car. They should be kissing the customer's butt to get this car up and selling. I'm a high mileage driver and I'm giving up on my dealer. 4 hours to get a oil change. Had to chase down a oil filter and made a mess changing the oil. Cant wait till it needs a timing belt. I'll take it to VW since there familiar with the little diesels.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm happy with the car but I'm starting to see a pattern of dealers killing the car before its fully on the market. Shame on you Chevrolet. I'm not new to the chevy brand. I've owned a new chevy every 3 years. But this is a belly flop. There not ready for the diesel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Gator said:


> I'm happy with the car but I'm starting to see a pattern of dealers killing the car before its fully on the market. Shame on you Chevrolet. I'm not new to the chevy brand. I've owned a new chevy every 3 years. But this is a belly flop. There not ready for the diesel.


I'm noticing that. I called 2 different Chevy dealers for oil filters. The one closest to me with 2 for sale had to ask me if the diesel is the "2.0". I mean really, it's the only diesel car. They had 2 for sale and no oil filters in stock. 

The dealer that sold me mine which is further away had the oil filter in stock but I could hear the talking in the background for 5 minutes when I asked for a 14' Cruze Diesel oil filter trying to figure out what engine it was...It sounded like I opened pandora's box in the background lol. 

Everyone's excuse is....it's new. I call bs. There should be training and people who work there ought to be reading about the next product long before it arrives on the lot for sale. I without a shadow of a doubt knew more about the CTD then the guy who sold it to me which is sad. I made sure to fill out my GM survey and slammed the dealership for that. I did make sure to highlight the things they did good though.


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

That's why when I bought the car , I had the Stealership order me a few oil and fuel filters ,just to have the parts guy get nasty with me for wanting oil filters,fuel filters , Adblue ,and a few other items included in my deal . The parts guy said ,"you know you have a 2 year maintenance agreement on this car and if you work on it your self you will void the warranty ." I just looked at the parts guy and said with a smile ,just let me know when the parts get in. It took them 2 1/2 weeks to get those parts on on a car that been selling for the past few months and yes I got the oh its a new car on the market and who knows if it will be around long . I was just stunned by the parts guy and his comments .


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi jpm84092,

You should not have been charged for the DEF fluid. Please send me your VIN, mileage, full name, a link to this thread and the dealership that you went to so that I can call them on Monday and get this taken care of for you. I apologize for the inconvenience. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

GotDiesel? said:


> That's why when I bought the car , I had the Stealership order me a few oil and fuel filters ,just to have the parts guy get nasty with me for wanting oil filters,fuel filters , Adblue ,and a few other items included in my deal . The parts guy said ,"you know you have a 2 year maintenance agreement on this car and if you work on it your self you will void the warranty ." I just looked at the parts guy and said with a smile ,just let me know when the parts get in. It took them 2 1/2 weeks to get those parts on on a car that been selling for the past few months and yes I got the oh its a new car on the market and who knows if it will be around long . I was just stunned by the parts guy and his comments .


That's nuts. Thing is, that guy who said that working on your own vehicle would void your warranty probably sincerely believes that. Someone else probably told him that and he's taken it as gospel ever since. I notice so much ignorance in the world. It seems no one takes the time to investigate what other people say. I notice it on internet forums such as this as well. I hate to be snide sometimes but when someone asks something they could find themselves in 5 minutes by a quick google search drives me nuts. In my line of work there are many guys who are 10 times more knowledgeable then me but there are times I hear them state things as gospel that are blatantly incorrect and outdated that some old timer probably told him, who's dad told him. (I.E. 3,000mi oil changes ) Those same people tend to become very defensive when you present them with evidence they are wrong and the perpetuation of bad information continues....

Manny, I tend to take your approach and just smile and go about my day anymore. It's usually not worth the time/energy to argue otherwise


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Just to throw a positive experience out there. My servicing dealership, Staffilino Chevrolet in Martins Ferry OH is great. They took the time to learn my car's special needs and have worked hard to make sure I am happy with the service, which was correctly done with the correct oil. I would recommend them to anybody who is close enough.


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Update for the Group: I posted that my dealer changed me for a tire rotation and labor on my "free" oil change. Erica from Chevrolet Customer Care stepped in and my dealer's Service Manager called me yesterday with his tail between his legs. He apologized and provided me a complete refund. Then the salesman called me and apologized as well.Thank you Erica Tiffany of Chevrolet Customer Care. It looks like Chevrolet Corporate has learned a thing or two about Quality Assurance and Customer Service.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

We are so glad that we could assist you. Thank you for giving the update! You guys can always send us a message if you need dealership assistance or have concerns. We are here for you guys!

Jackie (and Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

As always you customer service reps on this forum are awesome!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 27, 2013)

wow crying over spilt milk who cares if its included or not. after 24K your gonna have to buy it anyway. its cheap. ive got over 9K miles on mine and still not adding of DEF. btw it is covered, per my dealer. to make a change to german engineering over that is iinsane. they cost way more and have more problems. VW doesnt even offer to cover it and their warranty aint as long either. i got a friend that bought a new jetta tdi and locked her keys in the car. VW made her tow the car to the dealership to fix it. gotta love onstar! and you dont want to buy a vw transmission 5K dropping out of your wallet.
im not saying GM has done everything right, but to make a jump to german over DEF is childish.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

diesel said:


> As always you customer service reps on this forum are awesome!


Thank you for the compliment, diesel. As Jackie stated, we are here to help and assist the best we can! Continue to enjoy your awesome Cruze Diesel  

Sincerely,

Laura M. (assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Yesterday i go at dealership for buy oil filter. I have to wait 3-4 days to receive the filter because only two filter are availlable and this filter are on ontario. I am on Montreal area...

Yan


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Dexos is a certification or benchmark; a minimum requirement for oils. Acdelco dexos1 oil is a synthetic blend which has been proven to fail to meet the oil life monitor calibration in 2011 and 2012 Cruzes. GM changed the calibration of the oil life monitor as a result, confirming this. Full synthetic fluids are also Dexos 1 certified but they actually work for the entire OLM duration and protect the engine for 10k mikes.
> 
> GM's track record with the fluids in the Cruze is horrible. The oil is a synthetic blend of cheap quality and the manual transmission fluid causes knotchy and clunky shifting by 5k miles. Will GM's Dexos2 oil be different? I'm not counting on it.
> 
> ...


So reading this and remembering alot of news about gm using dexcool 50 50 coolant, and theres alot of discussion on how bad dexcool is. Ive been debating draining all factory fluids esp transmission fluid and coolant when I change my oil.


----------



## 5 O'Clock Charlie (Oct 24, 2013)

jpm84092 said:


> I just had my first oil change and tire rotation and ended up with a bill for $40.50 - I thought the DEF was included in the 2 year plan but got charged $22.95 for it and $20 labor.
> 
> BUMMER !





XtremeRevolution said:


> WOW. You need to call GM immediately. DEF IS included in that service, for free. If they charged you, you are entitled to a refund!





Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi jpm84092,
> 
> You should not have been charged for the DEF fluid. Please send me your VIN, mileage, full name, a link to this thread and the dealership that you went to so that I can call them on Monday and get this taken care of for you. I apologize for the inconvenience.
> 
> ...



Attention Canadians:FYI - the 2 year plan seems to be different in Canada at my first oil change I was also told that DEF etc wasn’t included in the maintenance plan and my dealer gave me a copy of the letter from GM Canada spelling it out.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

5 O'Clock Charlie said:


> Attention Canadians:FYI - the 2 year plan seems to be different in Canada at my first oil change I was also told that DEF etc wasn’t included in the maintenance plan and my dealer gave me a copy of the letter from GM Canada spelling it out.
> 
> View attachment 58113


Maybe you ought to contact a customer service rep on here and have them pull strings to see if that's actually correct. I don't believe a single thing a dealership states ever. The dealership I bought mine at showed me a current chart from US GM not showing the cruze as having the plan at all. I maintained my stance and the GM of the dealership made a phone call and was surprised to find out I was correct. They weren't trying to pull a fast one but it was just incorrect paperwork. 

Worth a shot if you actually wanted to use it!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Received the same no-DEF GM Canada document at my dealer. 

GM Canada often plays poor cousin on these kinds of things. For example, XTS came with a free iPad in the US, but when my father took delivery of his GM Canada said sorry, but we're not doing that in the Great White North. 



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Received the same no-DEF GM Canada document at my dealer.
> 
> GM Canada often plays poor cousin on these kinds of things. For example, XTS came with a free iPad in the US, but when my father took delivery of his GM Canada said sorry, but we're not doing that in the Great White North.
> 
> ...


Interesting, as usual Tomko to the rescue.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

steveg241 said:


> I will send off the oil for analysis but wonder if it is worth my time versus how easy my Jetta is to change the oil.





steveg241 said:


> I ordered the kit over a week ago and have some oil saved to send off. I keep you updated.





steveg241 said:


> I have a blackstone kit and will send out the oil as soon as possible.


Did you get your results back?


----------

